# German Sport Guns (GSG) 1911-.22



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm almost serious about getting a .22 cal semi auto pistol for low cost practice. My other semi pistols are all 9mm (CZ85, P95, and PT709) so a low-cost plinker has appeal. I was somewhat intrigued by a GSG 1911-22 at the local gun store. The 1911 aspect is not a must-have, but the GSG price was in line with traditional .22 pistols. Colt (Umarex) and Chiappa make similar 1911-22 pistols and all of these seem to be cast from some zinc allow.

Question: Can anyone offer fact- or experience-based opinions on any of these 1911-22 models vs traditional .22 pistols, such as Ruger Mk III? I'm interested in reliability, durability, and accuracy (probably in that order).


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

I can speak for the GSG (although I have the Sig Sauer version) to report that is a reliable, accurate and easy to use gun. It shoots whatever ammo I put thru it. It is 80% swappable with 1911 spec parts, so if you want to customize the gun, it should be easy to do.

Field stripping the GSG is slightly different from a spec 1911 with an extra pin & allen screw to secure the barrel. The Umarex/Colt and the Chiappa have fixed barrels. (I also have the 2 versions of the Chiappa). The Chiappa does not have a grip safety.

For overall performance, I give the GSG/Sig 1911 22 the better shooter, and darn fun to shoot.

Don't let the zinc alloy throw you off, you can't expect a 22 caliber to move as much heavy steel as a 45 cal or 9MM can. The alloys holds up fine with the 22 cal.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a Sig Sauer 1911 / 22










Mine is a excellent gun in every way.

By the way my Sig Branded gun is made for them by German Sports Guns (GSG) :mrgreen:

Good luck in your search.

:smt1099


----------

